# How is your Auto Unit connected?



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd like to get an idea of how people are connecting Sirius in their vehicles. I understand that the audio fidelity is much better on the Direct connections whether they be through RCA connections or with a new dedicated Sirius receiver but I would also like to hear how the Cassette and FM units perform so please comment on your setup. 

...Doyle


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have the MOPAR RB-1 headend which allow for direct connection of the Sirius receiver in my Jeep, sounds good. On my old car I had a Panasonic with the FM modulator, it sounded OK to good but it was hard to tell a lot of times since back then Sirius was doing a lot of playing around with sound quality. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

The FM modulator in the car docking kit that came with my new JVC KT-SR1000 is surprisingly effective. I have an iPod and bought an iTrip modulator for it that turned out to be a royal pain to use. The iTrip's output is so animic that any station on the same frequency will over power it. The JVC in comparison blasts through any other stations I have encountered so far. If only they would add an audio input jack I would be able to use the JVC dock with the iPod as well.


----------

